# Smart Tails hand cut dovetail jigs



## Charles Neil (Oct 21, 2007)

Had alot of emails asking how to make these so I filmed it here is the link...hope ya like http://www.antiquesbuiltdaily.com/tips.htm


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I will have to make me some pretty tiger maple ones like are shown on the pdf of the shop drawings.


----------

